# where can I buy DDGs



## shamrockkidno2 (May 16, 2017)

Does anyone know where I can buy DDG in bulk by the semi load. We got them from Vickburg Miss in the past but are no longer available. The closer to north Louisiana the better. Thanks


----------



## Markwright (Nov 19, 2019)

Maybe try a feed broker there. 
Where they can save you some lots of times is freight. 
I think you could forget ddgs, And just use local feed. Cottonseed cake, cotton burrs, soyhulls, peanut cake etc.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

Try beer grains from breweries.i get several tons a week for free


----------

